# Passports and taxes



## Ladyhawk (Sep 11, 2011)

This past week I renewed my US passport in Toronto. It had been more than 15 years since I last applied, so I had to show up in person. Everything went very well, and everyone was helpful and friendly. I should get my passport in two weeks.

I am aware that the DOS sends the IRS information on passport applications but very basic stuff - name and SSN, address, date of birth. The IRS then will probably check to see if the applicant has any outstanding ongiong tax issues. I do not, but all they have from me so far is my 2010 tax return, which I did wrong. I ignored Schedule B and form 8891, because I didn't know anything then. However, if I correct it, I shouldn't owe any taxes.

Anybody have any experience hearing from the IRS while waiting for a new passport?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

In almost twenty years of living in France, part of that time associated with various US expat organizations that were very involved with the US consulate here, I have never heard of anyone getting contacted by the IRS subsequent to obtaining or renewing a passport.

I actually renewed my passport the year after I (quite legitimately) had not filed any US return - I simply had no income that year. And even then there was a sign in the Paris consulate informing people that your identity and SSN would be passed along to the IRS. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Ladyhawk (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks Bev, I had a feeling you'd have reassuring words!







Bevdeforges said:


> In almost twenty years of living in France, part of that time associated with various US expat organizations that were very involved with the US consulate here, I have never heard of anyone getting contacted by the IRS subsequent to obtaining or renewing a passport.
> 
> I actually renewed my passport the year after I (quite legitimately) had not filed any US return - I simply had no income that year. And even then there was a sign in the Paris consulate informing people that your identity and SSN would be passed along to the IRS.
> Cheers,
> Bev


----------



## Vangrrl (Aug 23, 2011)

I've had a valid US passport since 1995 (so I guess 3 renewals) and travelled with it the US multiple times per year. I filed my first US tax return last October. I've also applied for and renewed my son's passport since 2005 (this is done at the Embassy). This past July, I was asked by the Embassy officer to make sure I read over the little blurb about tax requirements of USCs before I sign the renewal application. But I've never heard from the IRS regarding my tax status in any of this time.


----------



## Omater (Nov 26, 2011)

I renewed my passport in December and I sent off my delinquent returns at the same time. I didn't owe any taxes, but I was nervous. In the end, I really don't think that they can deny a USC a renewed passport because of taxes. They may be able to stop USC who try to cross where charges have been laid for tax evasion, but I doubt they can deny them a passport. If you still have your citizenship, you have rights. Kinda. Sorta. lol... but that is another thread.

The only people I have heard from personally who have been stopped at the border for suspicion of tax due were not USC. In each case they were stopped because they owned property in the US and the IRS felt they had spent enough snowbird time there that they should be paying tax on their worldly income. So I suspect that unless you are truly a tax evader that there should be no problem whatsoever in exercising your rights to come and go within the US borders.


----------



## UStoCA (May 23, 2012)

Only cases I have heard of was involving dual citizens in Canada owning property in the US and when the property was sold, the IRS came looking for the tax on the capital gains. I had also heard of cnadian citizens going down to the US to gamble, winning several thousand dollars and then being detained at the border for not allowing the witholding of taxes by the casino. Bottom line is that these cases are very extreme and not likely to happen to the average person without unusual circumstances.


----------



## jimmyjam (Jan 9, 2012)

*US taxing visitors*

I suppose the day is not far when they will start distributing 1040s and FBARS on the airplanes and at the car border crossings, for every visitor travelling to the US.

If they want to scare away businesses and tourists I'd say this is a great way to do it!

And they will wonder why no one wants to come and visit the US anymore!!


----------

